# Which timeshare resort do you REALLY want?



## Fredflintstone (Apr 28, 2020)

Many of you I have read have TS that are good traders but not the actual one you want to stay at. Yes, some of you have bought at the resort you want. Some have bought in the area you want but maybe not the resort you would prefer.

So, if you could buy any resort you want, which one would it be and why?

Or.

If you have the resort you want, why is it the best one for you?

Or

If you have a resort in the area you want but prefer another resort in the area to own, why is the resort in the area you want better than the one you have?



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ralph Sir Edward (Apr 28, 2020)

I own at Bay Club. It is the best for me because 
1.) It's on the Big Island Hawaii, which is where I want to vacation. 
2.) It is the most affordable option. I get the best "value for money" there.
3.) It is spacious.


----------



## JanT (Apr 28, 2020)

There are two:

2BR Oceanfront Penthouse at Marriott Ko'Olina
2BR Oceanfront Penthouse at Aruba Ocean Club


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Apr 28, 2020)

Biggest question, "At what price?"

First choice HI: 2 bdrm OF Center upper floor at Westin Kaanapali (WKORV OFC).

Second choice HI: 2 bdrm OF upper floor WKORVN  - what we own which was $17,000 - $22k cheaper.  Not a bad substitute. We can go on a lot of vacations and buy nice things for that $17k - $22k  savings. Plus we are EOY so not obligated to visit every year unlike the WKORV OFC annual MF.

First Choice NYC: Studio Premier at HGVC W57 in NYC. Large unit with view of Central Park on Billionaires Row. 7000 points so more bang for same MF. Haven't found this rare unit at a desirable price so trade into it with our Studio Plus points. If MF didn't matter a W57 1 bedroom Penthouse would be nice too.


----------



## Steve Fatula (Apr 28, 2020)

I would own Marriott Willow Ridge Lodge. The reason is the low MF for Marriott. I can trade it all over the place then since I am big on trading up. I would want it enrolled though.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Apr 28, 2020)

Here is another one. HGVC Lagoon Tower OF premier on Oahu. I can sit on that Lanai look at the view and drink Mai Tai's all day!


----------



## Marathoner (Apr 28, 2020)

I would really like to find a Four Seasons prime ski week at Jackson Hole ski resort.  The Four Seasons is ski-in/out so the location is great, has a very nice restuarant and Jackson Hole is a beautiful area.  Of course, Jackson Hole is one of the best ski mountains in the country.  The prices for a timeshare I occasionally see are ridiculous (greater than $100K) so it would be great to find one at a reasonable price.


----------



## Fredflintstone (Apr 28, 2020)

CalGalTraveler said:


> Here is another one. HGVC Lagoon Tower OF premier on Oahu. I can sit on that Lanai look at the view and drink Mai Tai's all day!



Actually, if I was to get another timeshare THAT is the one I want too. I have been in Lagoon tower and hot diggity dog its nice.

They have one on eBay starting at 8500. I will keep looking.










						HGVC LAGOON TOWER, 7,000 HGVC POINTS, PLATINUM SEASON, ANNUAL TIMESHARE  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for HGVC LAGOON TOWER, 7,000 HGVC POINTS, PLATINUM SEASON, ANNUAL TIMESHARE at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com
				




I have been trying to find the retail price on them. That will help me to figure out what a good deal is resale. I find the resale on these units, especially platinum season and 2 bedroom rare.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Apr 28, 2020)

@FredFlinstone. That unit on Ebay is nice but on the opposite end of the building. You can also get elevator noise on that end.

Best is a Platinum 9600 point 2bdrm Premiere OF unit. They usually run about $29k. May be able to pick up a deal with this downturn


----------



## Fredflintstone (Apr 28, 2020)

CalGalTraveler said:


> @FredFlinstone. That one is nice but on the opposite end of the building. Best is a Platinum 9600 point 2bdrm Premiere OF unit. They usually run about $29k. May be able to pick up a deal with this downturn



29 k retail or 29 k resale? Yes, I know where you mean and very nice.

I know because I splurged one time and rented there a week. No, it wasn’t budget either. It was the MOST I ever paid for a week at 3 k. I was told that was even a deal. The facilities were outstanding. Even better than Maui Ocean Club and I really like that one too. I have that one rented in December if things open up by then. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Apr 28, 2020)

@Fredflintstone 29k resale. Those units rent for $5000 during peak season so you got a good deal. Lagoon Tower has 95% occupancy even in off season.  I don't think they sell them retail anymore unless someone turns one in.  There is one listed for $28k on redweek right now. When MF are due you could offer lowball. I doubt the developers are pursuing ROFR in this environment and someone may desperately want out.

Maui Ocean Club also seems very nice. We looked at MOC but choose Westin because it came with more flexibility. Staroptions can be used if we cannot make it to Hawaii. The units are also more complete with WD and more kitchen amenities in both studio and 1 bdrm units so 2 weeks stay is easy.  Both sides in WKORVN have lanais too. WKORV South doesn't have lanais on both sides on all units. However units at WKORVN are sideways to the beach so views not as nice in some units. Not sure about MOC. MOC is easy walk to Whalers Village. Westin requires a shuttle but you can walk north to the grocery store. 

Always tradeoffs.


----------



## Panina (Apr 28, 2020)

The only one would be Sanibel Beach Club II, second floor unit, week 2, 5, 6, 7, 13 or 52.

Too many timeshares so not willing to spend any money but if someone I knew had one I would trade one of my goodies in a moment.


----------



## Fredflintstone (Apr 28, 2020)

Panina said:


> The only one would be Sanibel Beach Club II, second floor unit, week 2, 5, 6, 7, 13 or 52.
> 
> Too many timeshares so not willing to spend any money but if someone I knew had one I would trade one of my goodies in a moment.



Is that located in the Keys?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Panina (Apr 28, 2020)

Fredflintstone said:


> Is that located in the Keys?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


In Sanibel, Fl, before you reach Captiva, Fl.


----------



## Fredflintstone (Apr 28, 2020)

CalGalTraveler said:


> @Fredflintstone 29k resale. Those units rent for $5000 during peak season so you got a good deal. Lagoon Tower has 95% occupancy even in off season. I don't think they sell them retail anymore unless someone turns one in. There is one listed for $28k on redweek right now. When MF are due you could offer lowball. I doubt the developers are pursuing ROFR in this environment and someone may desperately want out.
> 
> Maui Ocean Club also seems very nice. We looked at MOC but choose Westin because it came with more flexibility. Staroptions can be used if we cannot make it to Hawaii. The units are also more complete with WD and more kitchen amenities in both studio and 1 bdrm units so 2 weeks stay is easy. Both sides in WKORVN have lanais too. WKORV South doesn't have lanais on both sides on all units. However units at WKORVN are sideways to the beach so views not as nice in some units. Not sure about MOC. MOC is easy walk to Whalers Village. Westin requires a shuttle but you can walk north to the grocery store.
> 
> Always tradeoffs.



The only thing I don’t like about Hawaii is not being a non judicial, anti-deficiency State BUT saying that, I am sure unloading it would not be an issue. I know one pays more MF then a place like Vegas but it’s easy to rent and easy to resell at a good price. So, in a sense, my concerns are counteracted by that fact.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rhonda (Apr 28, 2020)

Our first one is our best, Worldmark.  (But we sure enjoyed Warner Springs Ranch, while it lasted!!)
So why is Worldmark best for us?

Affordable, both purchase and dues.  That is, it works within our budget and gives us good value for the price.
We enjoy/like the resorts, the units, the locations
Flexible Reservations within the network:  Any Size unit, Any length of Stay, Any Location, Any Season
Flexible Exchanges: RCI and II
Flexible reservation types: on Credits (aka Points) or Cash!
Flexible Cancellation Policy
Lots of Destinations!  Drive-to, Fly-to, Domestic & Exotic
I've been dreaming, today, of booking a Worldmark weekend as soon as the "Shelter at Home" guidelines are lifted.

Why WSR worked for us, when we owned it:

Horses!  Enjoy them as your own; independent rider program covered in your dues.
Hot springs!  Awesome hot springs pool
Cold Pools! Two large, lovely cold pools
Tennis
Golf
Air port for private planes and gliders
2500 acres of trails for horseback riding, hiking and more.
Darling adobe bungalows with natural stone fireplaces  (c1880s?)
Rich interior decor that took you back in time.
Friends!  You always knew people at your favorite venue (Equestrian Center, Glider Port, Golf, Tennis, etc.)  There were great friendships formed at the ranch.
... a gem ... simply a gem.  
Sigh. Miss that ranch!


----------



## csodjd (Apr 28, 2020)

CalGalTraveler said:


> @FredFlinstone. That unit on Ebay is nice but on the opposite end of the building. You can also get elevator noise on that end.
> 
> Best is a Platinum 9600 point 2bdrm Premiere OF unit. They usually run about $29k. May be able to pick up a deal with this downturn


I paid exactly $29,000 for a 2BR OF Lagoon Tower 9600 pts last year. $29,791 with costs incl title insurance.


----------



## csodjd (Apr 28, 2020)

All things being equal, I'd take a 3-BR OF in Napili or Lahina towers of Marriott Maui Ocean Club, high floor. These are fixed week only and six-figure pricey. All are corner units. Big wrap around lanai. I prefer Maui over Waikiki. Wife, maybe the other way around.


----------



## VacationForever (Apr 28, 2020)

- 2BR Marriott's Ko Olina Ocean View Penthouse.  I don't think they sell Ocean Front, just Ocean View.
- 2BR Westin Lagunamar Oceanside Fixed Unit, Fixed Week.  I just don't know which week.    Their Ocean Front units are called Oceanside.

In reality, I don't want to own either one because it involves a flight to both places and we hate flying.


----------



## csodjd (Apr 28, 2020)

Fredflintstone said:


> The only thing I don’t like about Hawaii is not being a non judicial, anti-deficiency State BUT saying that, I am sure unloading it would not be an issue. I know one pays more MF then a place like Vegas *but it’s easy to rent* and easy to resell at a good price. So, in a sense, my concerns are counteracted by that fact.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Except during the occasional pandemic.  

The beauty of Hilton, however, is you can carry the points to next year and get a lot of value out of them. Marriott is great, but far more expensive if you want the flexibility of DC points, and MF costs are much higher with Marriott.


----------



## Fredflintstone (Apr 28, 2020)

You know, I’m still a renter in thinking BUT have softened my stance on the right situation. Someone mentioned this economy might crop up some good deals and I think they are right. I think if I factor in a place where I love the resort and am committed to going regularly, I would reconsider.

Heck, getting a week in Honolulu that is high end for 2 k a week is a bargain. Normally, I just go Airbnb and get a basic place at a good price. But, I’m getting older and am beginning to think I should pamper myself once a year...

I suppose we see what comes up based on how fussy I am being.

Another area I really like is PV and I plan on looking at the high end stuff in Nuevo Vallarta. I hear the Grand Luxxe there is something else.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## csodjd (Apr 29, 2020)

Fredflintstone said:


> You know, I’m still a renter in thinking BUT have softened my stance on the right situation. Someone mentioned this economy might crop up some good deals and I think they are right. I think if I factor in a place where I love the resort and am committed to going regularly, I would reconsider.
> 
> Heck, getting a week in Honolulu that is high end for 2 k a week is a bargain. Normally, I just go Airbnb and get a basic place at a good price. But, I’m getting older and am beginning to think I should pamper myself once a year...
> 
> ...


I actually looked at it as investing in my retirement. In my 50's, working, making some money, I spent some to buy some relatively inexpensive vacations when I'm no longer working and may not have the money to buy or take expensive vacations to Hawaii. An oceanfront suite at any hotel is on the order of $700-$1000/nt. I'm locked in to several 2BR ocean front rooms for a fraction of that, and if money was ever tight, I can rent one and pay for one or two others. So I know that in retirement I'm going to have from 2-4 weeks in Hawaii every year. Investing in retirement.


----------



## pedro47 (Apr 29, 2020)

CalGalTraveler said:


> @FredFlinstone. That unit on Ebay is nice but on the opposite end of the building. You can also get elevator noise on that end.
> 
> Best is a Platinum 9600 point 2bdrm Premiere OF unit. They usually run about $29k. May be able to pick up a deal with this downturn


This is what TUG, is all about sharing good information.  Thanks you.


----------



## Eric B (Apr 29, 2020)

Fredflintstone said:


> You know, I’m still a renter in thinking BUT have softened my stance on the right situation. Someone mentioned this economy might crop up some good deals and I think they are right. I think if I factor in a place where I love the resort and am committed to going regularly, I would reconsider.
> 
> Heck, getting a week in Honolulu that is high end for 2 k a week is a bargain. Normally, I just go Airbnb and get a basic place at a good price. But, I’m getting older and am beginning to think I should pamper myself once a year...
> 
> ...



Grand Luxxe is quite nice and Vidanta is building a higher level just south of the river, The Estates.  The problem is that they have made the restriction of resales an art form.  They have a rather high resort transfer fee and provide most of the good "ownership" benefits through addenda to the RTU contracts that would not transfer with a resale.  We own there at The Estates 2 BR level; the 4 BR level is truly outstanding (and quite expensive), but we'd never stay in one since it's usually just the two of us.  Your approach of renting is probably a better one for Vidanta - they also dump a lot of inventory on the various exchanges, making exchanging in a much more efficient way to go there unless you have your heart set on the middle of the high season.

Other resorts we like a lot are:
The Sheraton Buganvilias in a Presidential Sky Suite - great location in PV and a fixed week on the top floor.
Captain Morgan's Retreat in Belize - accommodations are more on the rustic side, but it's a great location.
Both are also RTU, so there's no need for an exit plan.


----------



## Glynda (Apr 29, 2020)

Hilton or Manhattan Club in NYC in Spring or Fall.  Harbor Ridge and/or Samoset in Maine in September.  All favorite locations and good traders.


----------



## missyrcrews (Apr 29, 2020)

Samoset 2BR for Feb break.  (I know...winter...Maine...but it's a drive to location, and a great quiet time to visit.)

Cold Spring week 25.  That week is July 4th week when my week 24 is not...the calendar shifts back and forth between the 2 weeks.  I'd want a 2BR sleeps 8 unit like I already have.  Someday....


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Apr 29, 2020)

@Fredflintstone you are right. Although there is no anti-deficiency disposing of quality Hawaii properties will not be an issue. Many hold some value.

@csodjd Good point. Even though you are paying more in MF than Vegas, renting an extra unit or half of a lock-off to pay for MF is an advantage that Hawaii offers. If I can find a distress unit during this downturn we could use it for more vacation or use the MF to pay for both units.

Alternatively I am hoping that our current Vistana can be enrolled in Marriott DVC points so we could simply rent out the points. I don't have much time or patience to be a landlord.


----------



## x3 skier (Apr 29, 2020)

The one I REALLY REALLY want is the one I used to have but the RTU ran out.  Allen House in Kensington, London England

Beyond that, I'm happy with what I have and use.

Cheers


----------



## MICROZE (Apr 29, 2020)

CalGalTraveler said:


> @Fredflintstone you are right. Although there is no anti-deficiency disposing of quality Hawaii properties will not be an issue. Many hold some value.
> 
> @csodjd Good point. Even though you are paying more in MF than Vegas, renting an extra unit or half of a lock-off to pay for MF is an advantage that Hawaii offers. If I can find a distress unit during this downturn we could use it for more vacation or use the MF to pay for both units.
> 
> Alternatively I am hoping that our current Vistana can be enrolled in Marriott DVC points so we could simply rent out the points. I don't have much time or patience to be a landlord.


How do you rent out Marriott Destination-Points?
Do you do it internally via Marriott or on the Open-Market like RedWeek?
Curious to know how much they rent for.

Have about 25K between Last-Year and This-Year. Rather than compound the problem by banking into next-year it may be easier to offload them.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Apr 29, 2020)

I don't have DPs now but perhaps @StevenTing can tell you how renting DPs works.

If our Vistana cannot be enrolled cost effectively. Then instead of picking up an MOC or KoOlina week, perhaps finding an inexpensive way to negotiate a minimal threshold amount of DP or enrolled MVC week with this downturn so we can rent MVC points as needed might be a good way to get MOC or KoOlina or other MVC access.


----------



## lockewong (Apr 29, 2020)

We currently own a 1-bedroom OV at Maui Marriott Ocean Club.  It has been great for the family.  As my family may expand as the kids get older, I want a 2-bedroom OF at the Maui Marriott Ocean Club.  We tend to go during whale season and the view is spectacular.  Our children had friends at the adjoining Napilli Towers but unless it was the three bedroom, the view was not necessarily better. 

For NYC, a 1- bedroom Hilton W.57th property overlooking Central Park is my dream.  I cannot afford it, but I can dream.  I am intrigued by Panina's idea of Sanibel, FL.  Need to do more research on that one.

Great pipe dreams.


----------



## MICROZE (Apr 29, 2020)

CalGalTraveler said:


> I don't have DPs now but perhaps @StevenTing can tell you how renting DPs works.
> 
> If our Vistana cannot be enrolled cost effectively. Then instead of picking up an MOC or KoOlina week, perhaps finding an inexpensive way to negotiate a minimal threshold amount of DP or enrolled MVC week with this downturn so we can rent MVC points as needed might be a good way to get MOC or KoOlina or other MVC access.


Thanks CalGal,

Considered Bonvoy-Points. However, the 1::40 ratio is not good value 6K-DCP [MF: $3624] = 240K-Bonvoy [$0.0151]. Can purchase retail cheaper at $0.0125.
Surprisingly Vistana is much better value converting to Bonvoy. WLR 2BR-PLAT [148.1K] [MF: $1490] = 216K + 10% = 237600-Bonvoy [$0.006273] or 50% off retail.

BTW: Our Dream-Unit was last Dec in Cabo: Grand Solmar Lands End [3BR-Penthouse 3524SqFt]. Ocean-Front. Walking distance to downtown CSL.
4 x Balconies, Top-Floor, Sunrise + Sunset + Whales + Privacy. On the beach with the sound of waves every night.
After having stayed at almost every CAT-8 Marriott [most Ritz & St. Regis], every Marriott/Westin in Hawaii [OF] and having tried both Grand Luxxe resorts; GSE was our best experience.


----------



## elaine (Apr 29, 2020)

There are many. Hgvc on big island are top of my list. But it’s a long flight from the east coast.
For my easy travel to spot, I love dvc akv. I love the decor, pool, spa, dining. I don’t need to go into wdw. I can be happy having a staycation at akv. It’s also very easy to go to a different dvc and have a totally different experience.


----------



## csodjd (Apr 30, 2020)

lockewong said:


> We currently own a 1-bedroom OV at Maui Marriott Ocean Club.  It has been great for the family.  As my family may expand as the kids get older, I want a 2-bedroom OF at the Maui Marriott Ocean Club.  We tend to go during whale season and the view is spectacular.  Our children had friends at the adjoining Napilli Towers but unless it was the three bedroom, the view was not necessarily better.
> 
> For NYC, a 1- bedroom Hilton W.57th property overlooking Central Park is my dream.  I cannot afford it, but I can dream.  I am intrigued by Panina's idea of Sanibel, FL.  Need to do more research on that one.
> 
> Great pipe dreams.


The beauty of Napili, besides full kitchen and washer/dryer in the room, is that it's got its own pool and bar. So you can avoid the busy central pool and enjoy the peaceful Napili area. You should buy the 2BR, then rent the 1BR to pay for the 2BR MF each year.


----------



## CO skier (Apr 30, 2020)

rhonda said:


> Our first one is our best, Worldmark.
> So why is Worldmark best for us?
> 
> Affordable, both purchase and dues.  That is, it works within our budget and gives us good value for the price.
> ...





Marathoner said:


> I would really like to find a Four Seasons prime ski week at Jackson Hole ski resort.  The Four Seasons is ski-in/out so the location is great, has a very nice restuarant and Jackson Hole is a beautiful area.  Of course, Jackson Hole is one of the best ski mountains in the country.  The prices for a timeshare I occasionally see are ridiculous (greater than $100K) so it would be great to find one at a reasonable price.


Steamboat Springs is a World Class ski area.  WM Steamboat is not ski in/ski out, but it does offer a 5-minute shuttle to the ski area and a 3-minute walk to the Gondola.  8,000 credits (about $2,000 purchase price and  $800 maintenance fees)  will get you any Red Season ski week in a 1 bedroom, including weeks 51 and 52.  Is a shuttle ride and short walk worth saving more than $100k versus ski in/ski out?

I hope I have not severely increased my competition for the best weeks at WM Steamboat by posting this insider information.


----------



## WalnutBaron (Apr 30, 2020)

There are properties more luxurious (Hyatt Ka'anapali Beach comes to mind), but the place I absolutely love is the Marriott Kauai Beach Club resort overlooking Kalapaki Bay. The timeshare units themselves are converted hotel rooms, so not the best format. But the resort, though on the older side, is beautifully-maintained and has stunning views. And the huge pool is lovely and loads of fun. Lots of walking trails and it's fun to see the cruise ships come in at the harbor just beyond the private beach.


----------



## csodjd (Apr 30, 2020)

WalnutBaron said:


> There are properties more luxurious (Hyatt Ka'anapali Beach comes to mind), but the place I absolutely love is the Marriott Kauai Beach Club resort overlooking Kalapaki Bay. The timeshare units themselves are converted hotel rooms, so not the best format. But the resort, though on the older side, is beautifully-maintained and has stunning views. And the huge pool is lovely and loads of fun. Lots of walking trails and it's fun to see the cruise ships come in at the harbor just beyond the private beach.


It looks beautiful. What are the "not too rainy" seasons there?


----------



## vacationtime1 (Apr 30, 2020)

csodjd said:


> It looks beautiful. What are the "not too rainy" seasons there?



December, January, and February are the rainiest months on Kauai, but the east and south shores (including Lihue, where the Kauai Beach Club is located) get much less rain than the northside of the island (Princeville / Hanalei).


----------



## Fredflintstone (Apr 30, 2020)

Another on on the list would be


The Westin Lagunamar Ocean Resort Villas & Spa in Cancun. 

It’s pretty nice.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## VacationForever (Apr 30, 2020)

WalnutBaron said:


> There are properties more luxurious (Hyatt Ka'anapali Beach comes to mind), but the place I absolutely love is the Marriott Kauai Beach Club resort overlooking Kalapaki Bay. The timeshare units themselves are converted hotel rooms, so not the best format. But the resort, though on the older side, is beautifully-maintained and has stunning views. And the huge pool is lovely and loads of fun. Lots of walking trails and it's fun to see the cruise ships come in at the harbor just beyond the private beach.


I went there around year 2000 using my Marriott hotel points and have great memories on the beauty of the resort as you have described.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 30, 2020)

I have too many, so I want for nothing.  I do love my exchanges I get.  There is nothing that I cannot get through exchange that I really want to try.  Love exchanging.


----------



## WalnutBaron (Apr 30, 2020)

VacationForever said:


> I went there around year 2000 using my Marriott hotel points and have great memories on the beauty of the resort as you have described.


My first visit there was as a hotel guest in 1997. It was considered one of Marriott's signature properties back then, but has since been surpassed by newer, larger, more luxurious resorts. But it has retained its charm and elegance, and--to Marriott's great credit--is being beautifully maintained so that it shows its age very well. One more thing I didn't mention: the original and far and away most over the top Duke's restaurant is just a short walk away down the beach. Every time we go to KBC, we always make a reservation at Duke's for our last night before returning home to drink in the awesome views, hear the waterfall behind us, and breathe in the gentle Hawaiian trade breezes with a mai tai or two.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Apr 30, 2020)

@WalnutBaron Wow that looks amazing. I never thought of this place because we always stayed in Poipu.  Do you have any photos of the interiors? Is it like MOC old towers with small fridge and limited kitchen?


----------



## WalnutBaron (Apr 30, 2020)

CalGalTraveler said:


> @WalnutBaron Wow that looks amazing. I never thought of this place because we always stayed in Poipu.  Do you have any photos of the interiors? Is it like MOC old towers with small fridge and limited kitchen?


In the 1 BR units, that is correct. The interesting thing about the 1 BR units is that they all have 2 bathrooms! The 2BR units are essentially two conjoined hotel rooms that offer a lockout feature, each with king beds. Yes, it is a hidden gem for sure.


----------



## Bxian (Jul 15, 2020)

Harbor Ridge in Maine and anyplace on Kauai......


----------



## WinniWoman (Jul 15, 2020)

None. With all these restrictions now and with us getting older and living in a vacation area it’s too much of a hassle to deal with and no longer needed.


----------



## TXTortoise (Jul 18, 2020)

csodjd said:


> All things being equal, I'd take a 3-BR OF in Napili or Lahina towers of Marriott Maui Ocean Club, high floor. These are fixed week only and six-figure pricey. All are corner units. Big wrap around lanai. I prefer Maui over Waikiki. Wife, maybe the other way around.


Not quite that bad a price, but awesome units from the $50s to $80s, depending on week and seller. 2 BR corner units also are not too shabby...which were what we chose.


----------



## bogey21 (Jul 18, 2020)

If I were to reenter the TS arena, I would reacquire the last one I sold, my Monarch Crown Suite on HHI.  Great location and it was like living in a $2-$3 million condo for a week...

George


----------



## Theiggy (Jul 18, 2020)

I want too many! 
-I’d like to buy DVC, Beach Club but in my fantasy it won’t expire so soon! We go to Disney at least every other year anyway and I envision my kids taking their kids someday.
-I’d like to own at the WestinSt. John even though I’ve never been there! I would love the 3 br pool villa with the hot tub.
-Maybe a 3 bedroom at Aruba Surf Club. I already own a 2br EOY ocean view, maybe in a perfect world I’d upgrade that to an every year Oceanside or ocean front -even better! 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Jul 18, 2020)

If money was not an issue, Hyatt Kaanapali would be my dream timeshare. I love the smaller size, the staff, location and lanai's.


----------



## TravelTime (Jul 18, 2020)

VacationForever said:


> - 2BR Marriott's Ko Olina Ocean View Penthouse.  I don't think they sell Ocean Front, just Ocean View.
> - 2BR Westin Lagunamar Oceanside Fixed Unit, Fixed Week.  I just don't know which week.    Their Ocean Front units are called Oceanside.
> 
> In reality, I don't want to own either one because it involves a flight to both places and we hate flying.



Just out of curiosity, which time shares do you own?


----------



## TravelTime (Jul 18, 2020)

If money were not an issue and I didn’t already own so many timeshares, I would consider a fractional at the Four Seasons Costa Rica. I own at Four Seasons Aviara and won the lottery last year and had the opportunity to go to FSCR for a week. It was by far the nicest place I ever stayed. The service was excellent. So much to do. Gorgeous views. Calm warm water for swimming and scuba diving. Access to restaurants, amenities and activities at the Four Seasons Hotel. The units are 2300 sf and have 3 bedrooms, a full kitchen, living room, indoor dining area and screened outdoor dining area (to keep the bugs out). So instead of buying there, I will put my name into the lottery again and hope to visit again post Covid.


----------



## VacationForever (Jul 18, 2020)

TravelTime said:


> Just out of curiosity, which time shares do you own?


Mainly MVC - 2 red weeks at Desert Springs Villas I, 1 platinum week at Grande Vista and points. Vistana I am down to just a week in Orlando.  I got rid of several at Vistana and Worldmark points.


----------



## avad88 (Jul 18, 2020)

Westin St John USVI —we stayed at the Westin for 4 days many years and it was beautiful. The maintenance fee is too pricey for our retirement budget!


----------



## 2disneydads (Jul 18, 2020)

With money no object, I would want the Marriott Grand Residences in London. 1-bedroom unit would be fine. That's a dream location for me. After that, the Napili or Lahaina Towers at Marriott's Maui Ocean Club, ocean front 2 bedroom.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ewiike (Jul 18, 2020)

Fredflintstone said:


> Many of you I have read have TS that are good traders but not the actual one you want to stay at. Yes, some of you have bought at the resort you want. Some have bought in the area you want but maybe not the resort you would prefer.
> 
> So, if you could buy any resort you want, which one would it be and why?
> 
> ...


We have three in Orlando , Fl. If I could start over , I would buy one in a ski resort and one right on the beach somewhere.


----------



## Kelso (Jul 18, 2020)

Hyatt Siesta Key Beach - First, we have never been there despite trying to trade into it every February.  If I could buy there I would for several reasons. First, it is in a location we would be happy to drive to use it every year.  Not flying is a bonus to us.  We love this area of Florida.  Second, it is rated a perfect 10 by other Tuggers and I rely on their ratings to make my timeshare decisions.  Third, the view on the balcony of the gulf and the large size of the units would make us never want to leave.  Sure there are places in Hawaii that others have selected but I wouldn't pay to fly there every year.


----------



## amanven (Jul 18, 2020)

1st choice Westin St. John USVI  1 or 2 bedroom (in buildings 10, 11, 12, 14, 15 or 16)
2nd choice Hyatt Beach House Key West FL (all units are 2 bedroom)
3rd choice Marriott Ocean Club Aruba 2 bedroom
All three convenient to us in the east.  USVI and Aruba for the beaches.  Key West just because we really like the Florida Keys.  Maui would have been on the list were it not such a long flight for us to get there.


----------



## curbysplace (Jul 20, 2020)

2disneydads said:


> With money no object, I would want the Marriott Grand Residences in London. 1-bedroom unit would be fine. That's a dream location for me. After that, the Napili or Lahaina Towers at Marriott's Maui Ocean Club, ocean front 2 bedroom.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


If money were no object I would buy a house in ten of my favorite spots. Why deal with Time Shares.


----------



## silentg (Jul 20, 2020)

WinniWoman said:


> None. With all these restrictions now and with us getting older and living in a vacation area it’s too much of a hassle to deal with and no longer needed.


Are you selling your timeshares?


----------



## WinniWoman (Jul 20, 2020)

silentg said:


> Are you selling your timeshares?



We are on the short list for a resort take back program for 2021 for one of them (2 weeks) ( hope it happens - will find out more in the Fall) and the other we will keep for now but eventually try to give away.


----------



## VacationForever (Jul 20, 2020)

curbysplace said:


> If money were no object I would buy a house in ten of my favorite spots. Why deal with Time Shares.


Buy ten houses?


----------



## Eric B (Jul 20, 2020)

VacationForever said:


> Buy ten houses?



Think of the maintenance on those.  Makes a timeshare sound easy....


----------



## VacationForever (Jul 20, 2020)

Eric B said:


> Think of the maintenance on those.  Makes a timeshare sound easy....


Yep.  Totally agree.  Maintenance not just in terms of money and when things go wrong, it falls on the shoulders of the owner.  Don't need that sort of stress.


----------



## geist1223 (Jul 20, 2020)

curbysplace said:


> If money were no object I would buy a house in ten of my favorite spots. Why deal with Time Shares.



If we won a couple $100 million this is what I have told Patti I would like to do. Houses or Condos in San Diego, Dalke, Kapa'a, Paris, Cabo, Edinburgh, Vancouver or Victoria BC, Tasmania, and Roturua or Taupo. Melbourne would be hard to pass up.


----------



## Chgolaw (Jul 21, 2020)

Pretty happy with what I own.  Maui Ocean Club and Hyatt Kaanapali (Lahaina and Napali buildings).  2 and 3 bedroom ocean front units (called "oceanview" at Hyatt).  Love the area and beachwalk.  I have three weeks in Puerto Rico I need to get rid of.  I also see I need to explore the Four Seasons Costa Rica.  It sounds nice!


----------



## MICROZE (Jul 22, 2020)

Chgolaw said:


> Pretty happy with what I own.  Maui Ocean Club and Hyatt Kaanapali (Lahaina and Napali buildings).  2 and 3 bedroom ocean front units (called "oceanview" at Hyatt).  Love the area and beachwalk.  I have three weeks in Puerto Rico I need to get rid of.  I also see I need to explore the Four Seasons Costa Rica.  It sounds nice!


I thought Lahaina & Napili Buildings were Marriott's.
Does Hyatt Kaanapali have multiple buildings? If yes, are they also called "Lahaina" & "Napili"?


----------



## rapmarks (Jul 22, 2020)

Eric B said:


> Think of the maintenance on those.  Makes a timeshare sound easy....


I am about to spend ten thousand dollars trimming trees around our vacation home!


----------



## Eric B (Jul 22, 2020)

rapmarks said:


> I am about to spend ten thousand dollars trimming trees around our vacation home!



That wood be $100K if you owned 10.


----------



## rapmarks (Jul 22, 2020)

Eric B said:


> That wood be $100K if you owned 10.


Lol. The palm trees in Florida are a little less, but still costly


----------



## Icc5 (Jul 22, 2020)

Fredflintstone said:


> Many of you I have read have TS that are good traders but not the actual one you want to stay at. Yes, some of you have bought at the resort you want. Some have bought in the area you want but maybe not the resort you would prefer.
> 
> So, if you could buy any resort you want, which one would it be and why?
> 
> ...


For us the Resort we own and cherish is a week at Lawrence in Escondido,California.  We traded into it about 25 years ago,fell in love with it and have no regrets.  We own a Villa there and my mind and body go into relaxation mode as soon as walking in the door.  Luckily we were able to get it on the resale market from an ex owner that had it paid up and she needed to get some cash back out of it.  We've enjoyed going there,hosting friends and family and at times trading to other areas.  We have stayed in roughly 150 or more timeshares and this one is by far our favorite.
Bart


----------



## Icc5 (Jul 22, 2020)

Fredflintstone said:


> Many of you I have read have TS that are good traders but not the actual one you want to stay at. Yes, some of you have bought at the resort you want. Some have bought in the area you want but maybe not the resort you would prefer.
> 
> So, if you could buy any resort you want, which one would it be and why?
> 
> ...


For us the Resort we own and cherish is a week at Lawrence in Escondido,California.  We traded into it about 25 years ago,fell in love with it and have no regrets.  We own a Villa there and my mind and body go into relaxation mode as soon as walking in the door.  Luckily we were able to get it on the resale market from an ex owner that had it paid up and she needed to get some cash back out of it.  We've enjoyed going there,hosting friends and family and at times trading to other areas.  We have stayed in roughly 150 or more timeshares and this one is by far our favorite.
Bart


----------



## Chgolaw (Aug 13, 2020)

MICROZE said:


> I thought Lahaina & Napili Buildings were Marriott's.
> Does Hyatt Kaanapali have multiple buildings? If yes, are they also called "Lahaina" & "Napili"?


I should have placed the language in the parenthetical behind Maui Ocean Club. You are correct and that would have avoided your confusion. Hyatt Residence Club Kaanapali has one building.


----------



## dayooper (Aug 13, 2020)

Don’t know how I didn’t see this earlier!

I would love a platinum week at HGVC Ocean Oak in HHI and either Casa Ybel or Tortuga Beach Club In Sanibel Island Florida. Charter Club on Marco Island would be great too.


----------



## macmanrider (Aug 13, 2020)

Costa sur pv mexico ocean view 1b 1 1/2 bath. Mf are low. And its fixed weeks. See all our friends every year. And redwolf lakeside lodge. Lake Tahoe close to home. Took 3 yrs to find one at the price i wanted to pay. Under $100.


----------



## macmanrider (Aug 13, 2020)

WalnutBaron said:


> There are properties more luxurious (Hyatt Ka'anapali Beach comes to mind), but the place I absolutely love is the Marriott Kauai Beach Club resort overlooking Kalapaki Bay. The timeshare units themselves are converted hotel rooms, so not the best format. But the resort, though on the older side, is beautifully-maintained and has stunning views. And the huge pool is lovely and loads of fun. Lots of walking trails and it's fun to see the cruise ships come in at the harbor just beyond the private beach.


Thanks for sharing. Looks nice


----------



## macmanrider (Aug 13, 2020)

VacationForever said:


> Yep.  Totally agree.  Maintenance not just in terms of money and when things go wrong, it falls on the shoulders of the owner.  Don't need that sort of stress.


You have your property management take care of it.


----------



## Tacoma (Aug 13, 2020)

Geist where is Dalke? I can place the rest of your choices.


----------



## geist1223 (Aug 13, 2020)

Tacoma said:


> Geist where is Dalke? I can place the rest of your choices.




Hope I spelled it correctly. Suburb of Dublin. Bono and The Edge live in Dalke.


----------



## Eric B (Aug 13, 2020)

It's Dalkey.









						Dalkey - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## VacationForever (Aug 13, 2020)

macmanrider said:


> You have your property management take care of it.


Owning 10 non-rental houses, what property management?


----------



## Chgolaw (Feb 2, 2021)

MICROZE said:


> I thought Lahaina & Napili Buildings were Marriott's.
> Does Hyatt Kaanapali have multiple buildings? If yes, are they also called "Lahaina" & "Napili"?


No, Hyatt only has one building.  The parenthetical related to the Marriott Ocean Club.


----------



## Icc5 (Feb 3, 2021)

For us we are most happy with two.  #1 is our Villa at Lawrence Welk in Escondido.  Main reasons are when we stay there it seems the weight of the world leaves my back.  It is a drive to for us and just super relaxing.  We drive from there to sites such as the ocean,San Diego,zoo and the rest is just relaxation.
#2 is Worldmark and all the drive to locations.


----------



## elaine (Feb 3, 2021)

elaine said:


> For my easy travel to spot, I love dvc akv. I love the decor, pool, spa, dining. I don’t need to go into wdw. I can be happy having a staycation at akv. It’s also very easy to go to a different dvc and have a totally different experience.


and how Covid changes things (1st world issue)! Had to sell my fav (DVC AKV) to free up cash! Luckily DVC is still a liquid asset. Happy I can still RCI trade into DVC.


----------

